# Cutting old oil tank in half



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

A friend has had a new oil tank installed outside and wants to get rid of the very old one in a cramped basement. So, since I'm the guy with the tools, wants me to help him get it out of there.
I've searched the net and see a few mentions of cutting with a sawzall. 
Is it as simple as draing the old oil and cutting with a sawzall? Any potential hazards here? (Seems like there would/should be)
Thanks.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Well the oil left in the tank is considered hazardous waste. That is really your only problem. What are you going to do with it?

I have an outdoor tank put in at my place and the oil company removed the old tank in my basement when they suppiled the new.

You will not have any problems cutting it with a sawzall, the steel is pretty thin. But the goo that will be in it is nasty stuff. Try not to spill it!


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

suck up the oil as best you can then throw some catliter in side of it. This will absorb the rest. Finally some towns require a sign off from fire marshall.


----------

